# PMs



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey

Can a mod please enable PMs for me? Received one but have no way of replying!

Thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Will PM admin for you :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Done


----------

